# Como mejorar recepción de TV?



## mastertronico (Mar 13, 2006)

hola muchachos soy nuevo en el foro y acabo de empezar el tercer semestre de electronica industrial, estoy feliz, pero queria hacerles una consulta, ocurre que en la casa de mi tio la rececpcion de television es muy mala y quisiera saber si alguno de ustedes sabe de algun dispositivo que se pueda crear para quizas yo creo amplificar la señal que llega a la tv, de antemano muchas gracias, hay muchas cosas que quisiera aprender y tan poco tiempo


----------



## cuervokbza (Mar 13, 2006)

Hola !!!!!
mira yo soy un estudiante de secundaria lo que conlleva un no muy avanzado conocimiento de la electronica, pero se que lo que tu necesitas es un amplificador de video, son sencillos, hay unos integrados TDA que se encargan de esas cosas.
bueno amigo espero haberte ayudado un poco, podrias buscar circuitos en www.pablin.com.ar
www.electronicafacil.net


----------



## okcomputer (Abr 17, 2006)

hola mastertronico, creo que lo que tu necesitas es un booster, estos circuitos brindan amplificación a la señal entregada por la fuente (antena o lo que sea) , su fundamento son ciertos transistores que tienen buena  ganancia en un amplio rango de frecuencias en este caso UHF O VHF .,


en la red enciontraras muchos diagramas , suerte ok.


----------



## navis (Abr 17, 2006)

Hola  mastertronico.
  Como en estos fores me han facilitado información que necesitaba, intentare,para compensar, facilitar yo información.

   Si partimos de la base de que en la antena de tu tio la señal es buena, pero "de calidad", con la instalacion en dicha antena de un previo (amplificador) con su correspondiente fuente de alimentacion tendras el tema resuelto, el previo de antena y la fuente los puedes conseguir en cualquier almacen de electricidad o electronica, suelen adjuntar esquema de instalacion, te costara alrededor de 60 euros.
   Si la señal en la antena no es buena, tendrias que reorientar dicha antena, como supongo que no tienes medidor de campo, tendras que hacerlo con ayuda,  uno mira un canal en la tele y otro en el tejado reorienta la antena para conseguir la imagen lo mas corecta posible.
Cuidado con los tejados.  un  saludo


----------



## Mauro Barbosa (Abr 18, 2006)

Buenas, buenas.

Yo pienso lo mismo que okcomputer con respecto a la solución mediante un booser ya que amplificaría la señal.

Encontré en este mismo foro un circuito de booster para vhf uhf y fm que no tiene muchos componentes. aclaro que nunca lo armé
Saludos
Aqui va la pagina
http://www.electronics-lab.com/projects/rf/003/
Tambien se encontraba uno de VHF en
http://www.newcircuits.com/circuit.php?id=rfr010


----------



## lyfer2007 (Mar 15, 2007)

hola, me gustaria saber de un circuito para que el televisor de una casa en el campo coja mejor los canales de tv, quiero saber si hay alguna forma de hacerlo o conseguirlo, ya que allá es casi imposible coger algun canal con el tv a color, si me ayudan los invito a la finca donde lo quiero colocar jajaja. 
chao y gracias a los que me puedan colaborar en eso


----------



## farzy (Mar 15, 2007)

necesitas algunas cosas para mejorar la señal de tv:

1.- una buena antena aerea
2.- un mastil (de preferencia el mas alto) para subir la antena
3.- cable Duplex (es el mejor cable para campo)
4.- un booster de antena (amplificador de antena)
5.- rompevientos (para sujetar el mastil de la antena)


----------



## mcrven (Mar 15, 2007)

Hola lyfer2007, primeramente trata de definir tu posición respecto de la/s emisora/s de TV que te puedan suministrar señal y, qué obstáculos naturales existen entre ellás y tu sitio.

La señales de TV son de propagación prácticamente rectilínea, en especial las de UHF. Si no hay vista despejada, desde tu antena hasta la emisora y, la distancia en muy grande, te sugiero que trates mejor, de conseguir un servicio del tipo "DirecTV" o similar.

Lo que te indica "farzy" estaría bien si y solo si, estás dentro de ciertos parámetros y si logras ver algo de señal, con lluvia, sin color, pero señal alfin. En eso te podría ayudar una buena antena y/o el amplificador (booster).

Para hacer un estudio de factibilidad más concreto, deberías solicitar los servicios de allgún técnico que pueda hacer mediciones. Estas solo se pueden hacer en el sitio donde tú vives.

Bueno amigo, que tengas suerte y que puedas ver TV con calidad pronto.
Creo que todos los participantes deseamos ayudar en lo posible y así espero haber contribuido en algo.

Saludos: mcr


----------



## David290670 (Mar 14, 2008)

Señores del foro de electrónica me hacen falta esquemas de circuitos amplificador de RF (booster) *de muy bajo nivel de ruido para las bandas de UHF, VHF*, con el objetivo de incorporarlos a las Antenas que actualmente se están diseñando en mi empresa.


----------

